

Is there any level of computer security that can match the human AIS? - atmosx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adaptive_immune_system
I was always fascinated by molecular biology and the how the cell worked. It was easy to understand and grasp some things at once, because I was able to see a direct relationship with computer networks. But the molecules continue to astonish me, due their incredible level of complexity.<p>Apart from other things, it&#x27;s part of my study material for my next exam (Pathophysiology).
======
valarauca1
We already do. Take for example the basic virus scanner.

The whole anti-bodies system works very similar to hash scan method currently
used today. Until adware/virus/worm gets marked by a hash (from the providers
database) the scanner really doesn't care.

The major failing of this system is unlike the real world (or possibly like
the world with the advent of genetic research) you have a lot of very smart
people continually attempting to defeat the status quo system. Nature luckily,
doesn't have the malice or know-to as a much of dedicated hackers.

